# What grain is best?



## Vickir73 (May 31, 2012)

Right now I found a Purina Goat Chow (for all classes of goats) feed at TSC.  Crude Protein 16%; Crude Fat 2.5%; Fibert 9.%; Calcium min .80% max 1.30%, Phosphorus .60%, Salt min .75% max 1.25%, Copper min 39% max 42%, Selenium .6%, Vitamin A min 5,000 IU/lb, Vitamin E min 50 IU/lb.

TSC also had Dumor brand (goat feed pellet) but then it sais FOR RUMINANTS ONLY but then it states "this feed is designed to be fed to growing, adult maintenance, and breeding goats. (1) First of all I didn't know what a Ruminant was so that the first reason I didn't buy this brand (2) Secondly, the crude protein is 6.0% and the Copper had a min of .3 ppm, but no max.  

Why does Purina feed have a 39% copper amount but Dumor have 6%?  Did I make the right decision by buying the Purina or am I misreading the lable for the Dumor?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

*Goats are Ruminants along with cows etc... so that feed is fine.

I don't know about the copper, but I do know my friend feeds Purina Goat and she likes it.*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 31, 2012)

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoats/meatgoatfs15.htm

A wee bit of info on copper. I would keep the food you have. I don't really like Dumor food.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (May 31, 2012)

My girls are on Blue Seal meat goat pellets and they love it and are growing very well.  I had my chickens on Dumor (to save money) and hated it.  I switched them back to Blue Seal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 31, 2012)

My goats eat Bartlett. I love it.
Here's some links about goat nutrition.
http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2503.pdf
http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoats/meatgoatfs15.htm
http://animalscience.tamu.edu/images/pdf/sheep-goats/ASWeb080-goatminerals.pdf
http://animalscience.tamu.edu/images/pdf/sheep-goats/ASWeb078-goatenergy.pdf
http://animalscience.tamu.edu/images/pdf/sheep-goats/ASWeb081-goatprotein.pdf
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/nutrition.html#rum


----------



## marliah (Jun 1, 2012)

We are using an organic feed and really like it, I wanted to get away from gmo's it costs more but for the peace of mind it brings it's worth it to me.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont like the Dumor feeds either..........the critters just dont do as well on it.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Until recently, I was feeding all my does Purina Goat Chow.  After visiting 2 commercial goat dairies, I learned both fed Blue Seal Caprine Challenger for the same reason:
Blue Seal maintains a constant recipe/formula in the feed.
Purina maintains a constant price point, meaning if corn cost goes up, more oats goes in the mix.

Between the 2 dairies, they were feeding close to 200 goats, so I figured that was a pretty good arguement for me to switch.


----------

